# Verkaufe S7-300 CPU318



## Diavolo (20 November 2005)

HI.

Biete Simatic S7 Componenten zum verkauf an.

zb.:

- Simatic Net CP 343-1
- Simatic S7-300 CPU318-2DP
- Simatic Digital Input 16x24VDC SM321
- Simatic Digital output 21x 24VDC/0.5A SM322

Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Danke im voraus

MFG mike


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 November 2005)

Bitte MLFB-Nummer angeben. Welchen Zustand haben die Komponenten? Welchen Preis haben Sie sich vorgestellt?


----------



## seeba (21 November 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte MLFB-Nummer angeben. Welchen Zustand haben die Komponenten? Welchen Preis haben Sie sich vorgestellt?



Bilder machen sich auch immer ganz gut!


----------



## Diavolo (21 November 2005)

HI

Die bauteile sind fast nicht gebraucht, das heist keine gebrauchsspuren.
Und ne änderung, ich hab am anfang nen DO 21x24VDC geschrieben es handelt sich um einen DO 32x24VDC. sorry

Bestellnummern 

S7-300 CPU318-2DP
6ES7 318-2AJ00-0AB0



Simatic Net CP 343-1
6GK7 343-1EX10-0XE0


Simatic Digital Input 16x24VDC SM321
6ES7 321-1BH02-0AA0


Simatic Digital output 32x24VDC/0.5A SM322
6ES7 322-1BL00-0AA0

Preis alles zusammen ca.: 2800€

Bei den DI/DO Modulen liegen die steckerleisten bei.
Bei Interresse bitte Privatnachricht mit preisvorstellung an mich senden.

Ps.: die fotos sind etwas schlecht konnte nur mit webcam fotos machen. leider.


MFG Mike


----------



## SPS Markus (21 November 2005)

Hmm,
ich weis ned. Aber ich würde dann schon lieber hier kaufen. Schon alleine wegen dem Preis bei Sofort Kaufen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/SIEMENS-SIMATIC-...ryZ78704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Markus


----------



## Diavolo (21 November 2005)

HI

Danke für die Info 

MFG Mike


----------



## Diavolo (22 November 2005)

HI


Hab leider vergessen bei ebay reinzuschauen.  

Ich hoffe ich habe nicht alzu viele verschreckt.  

MFG Mike


----------

